# Electrolux 3 way fridge problems



## cefncoedjess (Oct 31, 2007)

Can anyone explain why the fride will only work on 12v cab battery and not on mains or gas?
The pilot light comes on but the fridge will not get cold, also the mains green light comes on and won't get cold.
The fridge obviously does work as it gets cold when the van is in motion on 12v.
Help Please
Thanks
Lee


----------



## merlin wanderer (Oct 31, 2007)

*gas fridge*



			
				cefncoedjess said:
			
		

> Can anyone explain why the fride will only work on 12v cab battery and not on mains or gas?
> The pilot light comes on but the fridge will not get cold, also the mains green light comes on and won't get cold.
> The fridge obviously does work as it gets cold when the van is in motion on 12v.
> Help Please
> ...


not a job you can do diy need to have it looked at by a corgi
redg gas fitter probably at your nearest caravan repair centre


----------



## sundown (Oct 31, 2007)

cefncoedjess said:
			
		

> Can anyone explain why the fride will only work on 12v cab battery and not on mains or gas?
> The pilot light comes on but the fridge will not get cold, also the mains green light comes on and won't get cold.
> The fridge obviously does work as it gets cold when the van is in motion on 12v.
> Help Please
> ...


Hi, sounds to me like your thermostat, the switch numbered 1-6 normally 
i think this comes into operation only when using gas or 250 volts 
thus the fridge works when in motion because the thermostat is bypassed
it may simply need a new thermostat


----------



## Trevor (Oct 31, 2007)

cefncoedjess said:
			
		

> Can anyone explain why the fride will only work on 12v cab battery and not on mains or gas?
> The pilot light comes on but the fridge will not get cold, also the mains green light comes on and won't get cold.
> The fridge obviously does work as it gets cold when the van is in motion on 12v.
> Help Please
> ...


are you sure it has got a pilot light as mine only has a small flame to work it and it looks like a pilot light also it has three settings none of them are very big and there is not a lot of difference between settings 1 2 and 3.
It dont take a lot of gas to make it work but it may take longer to get cold i give mine an hour or so on 240 before i leave home saves gas and gets it cold enough to last untill i get where i am going.
also are you sure that the 240 is connected, or you might have triped a fuse


----------



## cefncoedjess (Oct 31, 2007)

Where could i get a thermostat from? Am i able to fit myself?


----------



## Trevor (Oct 31, 2007)

cefncoedjess said:
			
		

> Where could i get a thermostat from? Am i able to fit myself?


Am i able to fit myself, depends how clever you are but as stated in a previous post any thing to do with gas is suposed to be done by a gorgi registerd gas fitter after all gas is highly flamable you dont want to blow yourself and anyone else in your van up do you.


----------



## sundown (Oct 31, 2007)

cefncoedjess said:
			
		

> Where could i get a thermostat from? Am i able to fit myself?


hi,again,   no I would not advise fitting it yourself I was just guessing it could be a simple thermostst; not to expensive!


----------



## cefncoedjess (Oct 31, 2007)

So would it be the gas thermostat and the electric thermostat i have an electrolux rm 4271 it has a dial for 240v and one for gas, neither work?


----------



## sundown (Oct 31, 2007)

cefncoedjess said:
			
		

> So would it be the gas thermostat and the electric thermostat i have an electrolux rm 4271 it has a dial for 240v and one for gas, neither work?


ah!  now you got me! i think an autherised electrition is the best idea here.


----------



## walkers (Oct 31, 2007)

sundown said:
			
		

> ah!  now you got me! i think an autherised electrition is the best idea here.


what with all the gas fitters bill and the electricians bill it may be cheaper to buy a new fridge. the thermostat for the electric can be got indeed i had one which i took out of an old fridge but sold it, wish i hadn't as my fridge now doesn't work on 240 from memory it was quite simple to remopve replace the hardest part was extracting the fridge. the gas on the other hand i woould leave well alone too much danger there that you can't see. maybe an electric cool box would be a cheaper solution than getting a gas fitter and electrician to repair what you have


----------



## merlin wanderer (Oct 31, 2007)

*working with gas*

now what did this book say about corgi fitters​



oops


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 31, 2007)

merlin wanderer said:
			
		

> now what did this book say about corgi fitters​
> 
> 
> oops


 is that a new type of phone book she is looking thro as we only have yellow pages


----------

